# WOW ~ I Finally Did It! ~ (turkish vest)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern  
I am also knitting a pair of trousers/pants to match the top.


I hope you like it :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it!
Please let us know when you put the pattern up for sale.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work.  

Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, you did it!!!!!!! Your "yelek" is perfect! Some day when I have the time I'm going to try to copy something knitted. I can do it with crochet, but knitting is a little more difficult for me as I am not as experienced with knitting. 
June


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies ~ I've just got to finish the pants and then get the pattern typed up :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Yes, you did it!!!!!!! Your "yelek" is perfect! Some day when I have the time I'm going to try to copy something knitted. I can do it with crochet, but knitting is a little more difficult for me as I am not as experienced with knitting.
> June


Thank you June. I decided I wouldn't do the lilac one but quite liked the look of the pink one. 
Did your top arrive? :-D


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

you said you hoped we liked it, well I LOVED it. Hope to see a pattern of it soon.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

you said you hoped we liked it, well I LOVED it. Hope to see a pattern of it soon.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Not yet, got a note that the seller was in an auto accident and spent a day in the hospital. She said it would be posted sometime this week. Guess she has a broken ankle that needed pins, ouch!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you realize that your copy is more elaborate than the ones in the picture? My pictures show plain backs and you added the lace stitch to the back yoke. Wow, you really put some work into this. Have you thought about designing? If you started with a basic shape pattern and embellished . . . . could be profitable for you!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty pattern and color.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Well done you - it's just lovely :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Do you realize that your copy is more elaborate than the ones in the picture? My pictures show plain backs and you added the lace stitch to the back yoke. Wow, you really put some work into this. Have you thought about designing? If you started with a basic shape pattern and embellished . . . . could be profitable for you!


oh my goodness I didn't realise how time consuming it is to actually write a pattern out while you're knitting it haha
I don't think I will be making a business from it. This was just to see if I could actually make a "simple-ish" top lol ;-) ;-)


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Awesome. You have quite some knitting talent! I love seeing your accomplishments!!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

missmolly said:


> After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
> I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern
> ...


LIKE IT? I LOVE it. You are so clever, can't wait to get the pattern, I have all kinds of babies to make this for. Thanks for your beautiful work.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

missmolly said:


> oh my goodness I didn't realise how time consuming it is to actually write a pattern out while you're knitting it haha
> I don't think I will be making a business from it. This was just to see if I could actually make a "simple-ish" top lol ;-) ;-)


"simple-ish"??? Not!!! As I said before you are very talented. I may have to make this just because... I can always give it away since I have no one to knit it for. It is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies for your lovely compliments 
I don't have any babies to knit for but just love the challenge lol :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Your top I a darling, beautiful knitting. I love it. I also want to thank you for writing out the pattern. It will be on my list. I am waiting for yarn to arrive to do the two toned pink one and some red yarn to do the tulip cardigan top that was posted about the same time in the pattern tutorial section.
I will get more yarn to do this one. I love your turquoise/aqua color. The lilac would also be pretty.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow You are just amazingly talented lady. Did you eat or sleep at all? Well done quite an accomplishment. 

Take a little rest. I know you will keep us updated with the pattern etc. 

I am sure there will be more challenges lined up for you in the future.

God bless and have a good rest for now.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

I love it.. Well done you clever thing.. Can't wait for pattern are you going to put/sell it on here ?
I have undone some of my pink Gracie one and trying it a bit differently !!! Not sure if it will be wearable, but we will see


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks ladies ~ I feel like I need a rest now lol
I will let you know when the pattern is available .

Carolinesol I look forward to seeing your updated Gracie.

We're all having lots of fun with these patterns.
I've found another pic with no pattern and would LOVE to try it but it's a bit more complicated than this one lol


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

missmolly said:


> Thanks ladies ~ I feel like I need a rest now lol
> I will let you know when the pattern is available .
> 
> Carolinesol I look forward to seeing your updated Gracie.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

You are wonderful. This vest is gorgeous I am working on The first one to start this topic- Graces Top. I am eagerly awaiting this one too. Thank you for all the many hours you have spent doing this for us!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks ladies ~ I feel like I need a rest now lol
> I will let you know when the pattern is available .
> 
> Carolinesol I look forward to seeing your updated Gracie.
> ...


Don't hold your breath.. It's nowhere near as lovely as yours..


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Missmolly thanks for your inspiration. I usualy prefer to crochet but this two patterns you shared with us last week brought me to take out needles and try to knit. I finished the first gracie top and started another one. I'm looking forward for the new pattern. Thank you for sharing with us your talent.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I will buy a pattern as well!! Love that!! Your work is always beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy..a "wow" back to you. Your vest is gorgeous. Love the design and the color. You have a talent and should do more designing. What you have now accomplished is wonderful. Keep it up. As always, your knitting is perfect.
Edie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks ladies ~ I feel like I need a rest now lol
> I will let you know when the pattern is available .
> 
> Carolinesol I look forward to seeing your updated Gracie.
> ...


Oh dear.. This one is not so good either. It's a little 'swing vest' will try it on granddaughter tomorrow and have a laugh


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

oh that is great ~ what a fab idea. You'll start another trend now.....everybody will be knitting YOUR design ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> oh that is great ~ what a fab idea. You'll start another trend now.....everybody will be knitting YOUR design ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


Is this in reply to my disaster !


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> Is this in reply to my disaster !


It's not a disaster. I love it ~ you've thought of another way to knit the top. Nobody else thought of it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> It's not a disaster. I love it ~ you've thought of another way to knit the top. Nobody else thought of it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I will take a picture tomorrow on granddaughter... If it does not look to silly :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Oh dear.. This one is not so good either. It's a little 'swing vest' will try it on granddaughter tomorrow and have a laugh


Love this version Carolinesol - looking forward to seeing that little cutie wearing this top. 
I finally gave up and pulled it all out.  I couldn't get the frill on the bottom to go right so started frogging (again!) and just didn't stop. I will use the yarn for something else - probably the purple/turquoise top that Missmolly has designed. Something without a frill!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Very beautiful Missmolly! You really are a beautiful knitter and now so talented.

Not very good at writing knitting patterns but the few crochet patterns I've designed I relate to your comments. Every stitch and every row has to be jotted down in a legible form. Mine get all over the place and I run out of room on the back of such and such, then it's continued somewhere else. Then when I attempt to make the garment from my instructions, I have to re do so much.

You're very clever to do it with knitting and you're right about the time it takes. There are a lot of people on here, myself included who are interested in your finished designs, should you continue!!

Well done again!!

Leanna x


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

would love the pattern let me know where I can get it and cost.
thanks June


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great idea you have changed it and it looks good too.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
> I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern
> ...


 

Great job ~ I would also be willing to re-imburse you for your time and talent creating this pattern. What size do you think it is?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job! Beautiful.... :thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> Oh dear.. This one is not so good either. It's a little 'swing vest' will try it on granddaughter tomorrow and have a laugh


Caroline, this top is really nice! It's similar to this one that I bought but much fancier with the lace stitches. The only difference is that mine is overlapped and yours is not. Don't despair, your work is wonderful and I wish I could do what you just did.
June


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Caroline, this top is really nice! It's similar to this one that I bought but much fancier with the lace stitches. The only difference is that mine is overlapped and yours is not. Don't despair, your work is wonderful and I wish I could do what you just did.
> June


That is beautiful June!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning top I will keep a look out for the pattern excellent work.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful, Miss Molly. I love the colour. Thank you for starting the ball rolling with the Gracie vest. 
I have 6 rows of lace left to do. Ran out of wool for last 2 rows of the back. Luckily I had done lace in another colour, or I would have been in trouble, as I have had the full ball of wool for many years.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> That is beautiful June!


Jmai5421, wouldn't this white one be nice for a boy? it's not too lacy and done in the right color would suit a boy. I was going to try to figure it out using the other top as a guide for the number of stitches. I love the tiny cables in the borders. Have an afghan to finish first, only 1 1/2 skeins to go!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is just amazing. So beautiful! Can not wait for the pattern!!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

JuneS said:


> Caroline, this top is really nice! It's similar to this one that I bought but much fancier with the lace stitches. The only difference is that mine is overlapped and yours is not. Don't despair, your work is wonderful and I wish I could do what you just did.
> June


Hi June. Yes the white one is nice. Can't get my head round where they have placed the buttons though... In my mind they need to be on a button band ! I did think about overlapping the pink one to stop it looking so big, but could not bring myself to do it..
Funny how we (me) get stuck in our ways.
Thank you for your comment x


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful Vest, great knitting and good colour. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

It's really beautiful!! Well done and your own pattern. WoW!! Super impressed.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

love it


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I just HAVE to have the pattern. Please keep us informed. Thank you.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

love it please let us know when the pattern is ready


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! We will be watching for the pattern.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Really pretty Miss Molly you really are talented. Look forward to seeing the panties, love the colour of the top. Irene x


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Jmai5421, wouldn't this white one be nice for a boy? it's not too lacy and done in the right color would suit a boy. I was going to try to figure it out using the other top as a guide for the number of stitches. I love the tiny cables in the borders. Have an afghan to finish first, only 1 1/2 skeins to go!


Perfect for a boy. I would have to make the boys for charity, but I do have a charity that I knit for along with my whole Monday knitting group. We have mostly girls. I have 23 great nieces and 4 granddaughters and 7 great nephews and 1 grandson. Females rule! LOL


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

its really lovely


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Emerald-girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Miss Molly, this top is awesome. The color and design are wonderful. I would also appreciate the pattern. You are a great knitter. You did a great job understanding the original pattern. I definitely lack behind. Congrats and keep it up.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you ladies ~ I've just got to finish the pants and then get the pattern typed up :-D


Woo hoo! I can't wait. It is absolutely adorable.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Cute!!! Good luck with the pattern!!!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

This vest is so lovely! Hope to get the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I always love seeing your work! You are on my top 10 knitter list of the most talented people here on KP... And the bonus is that today I learned a new knitting "term"..... Turkish knitting. 

Off to check that out! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm

sells the pattern for the lilac vest


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

its lovely!


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward for the instruction of this pattern. Passover is coming soon and it's beautiful present for my GDS.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I always love seeing your work! You are on my top 10 knitter list of the most talented people here on KP... And the bonus is that today I learned a new knitting "term"..... Turkish knitting.
> 
> Off to check that out! Thanks for posting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is very pretty.. Gorgeous work!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!! Selling the Pattern?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I am so glad you will be putting out this pattern. I fell in love with that little vest when I saw it on the site. Looking forward to the pattern . Thank you for taking the time to work it up and share.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Am so in awe of those KPers that can produce a pattern from a picture. What a talent! Just finished Gracie from instructions on KP and it's wonderful. Can't for this pattern to appear. Thank you!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tracy, in my mind, it was only a matter of time before you entered the world of design! Your work is always so beautiful and I always felt you were teetering on the edge of breaking out and creating your own designs. You've got what it takes to be successful in this and I see many designs in your future. Yes, it DOES take a HUGE amount of time to state everything just so in a pattern so it is understandable for someone looking at it for the first time. But there is such enjoyment, when you put something new on the earth that was never there before. And such fun to see your pattern end up all over the world. I wish you EVERY success!! :thumbup:


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Let me know when it is available!! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I too am waiting for this pattern. Just love your work. Thanks


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

WOW!!! What amazingly talented ladies we have here on KP.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/newfor2014.htm
> 
> sells the pattern for the lilac vest


Looks like she has made out the pattern for the vest as Miss Molly has. And isn't it funny that she has the same name Miss Molly and it's new in 2014. The design does originate from Turkey. Do you think she "borrowed" from this thread?


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

fabulous -- let us know when there's a pattern and where and how to order it


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

yes you did it


----------



## M49 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful, would love to have the pattern when available.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow pretty!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Tracy, in my mind, it was only a matter of time before you entered the world of design! Your work is always so beautiful and I always felt you were teetering on the edge of breaking out and creating your own designs. You've got what it takes to be successful in this and I see many designs in your future. Yes, it DOES take a HUGE amount of time to state everything just so in a pattern so it is understandable for someone looking at it for the first time. But there is such enjoyment, when you put something new on the earth that was never there before. And such fun to see your pattern end up all over the world. I wish you EVERY success!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks great. I am looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

WOW!! Amazing!!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

missmolly said:


> After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
> I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern
> ...


I would also love this pattern it is gorgeous and you are so clever


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I will wait patiently for the pattern missmolly. It is beautiful


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful, love this as well as the pink one. You are very talented.


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

love it tracy


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

you did good very nice work


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

My goodness, missmolly, you've really done it! Beautiful knitting and pattern as usual, and the colour is lovely too. 
Thank you for sharing your work.
Hannet


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job! You are most talented!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Tracy lovely pics can see them better now. You do such beautiful work. Hope to meet up again soon. Jan


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Golly, missmolly, What a great talent for design. I'm hoping the pattern will be available in larger sizes as my GGDs have passed the baby stage.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Looks like she has made out the pattern for the vest as Miss Molly has. And isn't it funny that she has the same name Miss Molly and it's new in 2014. The design does originate from Turkey. Do you think she "borrowed" from this thread?


Hi June, Jill is my friend and named the pattern for me ;-) ;-)
I had asked her to design a top before I thought of designing my own lol


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Tracy, in my mind, it was only a matter of time before you entered the world of design! Your work is always so beautiful and I always felt you were teetering on the edge of breaking out and creating your own designs. You've got what it takes to be successful in this and I see many designs in your future. Yes, it DOES take a HUGE amount of time to state everything just so in a pattern so it is understandable for someone looking at it for the first time. But there is such enjoyment, when you put something new on the earth that was never there before. And such fun to see your pattern end up all over the world. I wish you EVERY success!! :thumbup:


Thank you so much Lorraine. I don't think I would do this on a permanent basis ( wouldn't have the patience lol) but in a few weeks I would be willing to try another design ;-)


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to get this pattern on my needes for my GD.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your compliments. 

Jan I hope we can meet up again soon ;-) ;-) 

This top is 26" chest so not sure if that will be for a 4-5 year old???
I thought it was better to go for a larger size instead of baby sizes for a change :-D


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

so glad someone is doing a pattern for this. I am doing one also without a pattern and will display it shortly. Love your design and it really is beautiful.


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

Gorgeous vest. :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love it. I contacted them also with the same questions. I look forward to using your pattern when it is done


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

missmolly said:


> After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
> I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern
> ...


Love it and will buy the pattern if you're selling it. Beautiful work.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

boncamp said:


> Good Golly, missmolly, What a great talent for design. I'm hoping the pattern will be available in larger sizes as my GGDs have passed the baby stage.


Agree with the " Good Golly", miss molly- that was what I was going to say- and with the talent shown!


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow Stunning, and you wrote the pattern too. Please share


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

It came out really pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! It's beautiful! Hope to see your pattern soon!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

You are so talented. Can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is very nice and so beautifully done, as is all your work


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking forward to you posting the pattern.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK I am ready !!!!
I am working on Gracie. And will just LOVE doing this one also.
PLEASE know how many prayers of thanks I say every night for you.
What a wonderful person you to write these cute patterns out for us.
Many thanks for you time and lovely vest patterns.
Linda


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> I love it!
> Please let us know when you put the pattern up for sale.


Me Too!! Lovely work!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Love the pattern and the work and color is perfect. Looking forward to the pattern & pants too!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

what a beautiful vest. love the color.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!!! - you are one talented lady and I love the one you have done - so pretty!!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

You did a fantastic job as usual. It is very pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> oh that is great ~ what a fab idea. You'll start another trend now.....everybody will be knitting YOUR design ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


Hi miss Molly.
Tried another of these from scratch ... Just to see what it looks like. Did not see granddaughter today but will hopefully try it on her tomorrow. It is a pretty lavender colour


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

that is darling


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I love your swing vest!!!!!!!!!!!! Atta girl to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is beautiful Caroline ~ I'm loving your design. It's also more practical than the Gracie.....no gaping front :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi miss Molly.
> Tried another of these from scratch ... Just to see what it looks like. Did not see granddaughter today but will hopefully try it on her tomorrow. It is a pretty lavender colour


Now this is another version and equally beautiful. Hopefully looking forward for a pattern for this too. A girl can never have enough of dresses when grandmas are ready to knit them.

You did a great job on this variation, I picture a little girl twirling in this beautiful dress.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Just beautiful! Wishing that I was as talented as you


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Beautiful outcome. Love the color and the design.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking forward to making this!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Great great pattern. Your knitting is perfect. Looking forward for the pattern


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi June, Jill is my friend and named the pattern for me ;-) ;-)
> I had asked her to design a top before I thought of designing my own lol


Oh! I did not know that. Looked suspicious to me. Please accept my apology. I do like the additional versions that she produced.


----------



## Annetteb (Oct 10, 2011)

Miss Molly

That is just gorgeous, your a very talented knitter indeed.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love it!! Will be watching for the pattern.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Unbelievably stunning. I know why the Pilgrims left your side of the pond. They couldn't compete with the number of talented women .


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

love the design any chance of the pattern or where we can get it,
Thanks


----------



## deborah herrmann (May 26, 2011)

All I can say is oh my word! You should be so proud of your beautiful work. Lady Seattle


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Add me to your list of the green vest and pants knitting pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful...Would also love the pattern missmolly...


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

it's absolutely gorgeous! I too want the pattern when you have it available. Thanks.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

That is just so delightful


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

So pretty love the color too


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That is beautiful Caroline ~ I'm loving your design. It's also more practical than the Gracie.....no gaping front :thumbup:


Thanks miss Molly. Maybe if I could have got my Gracie right, I would have been happy with it... I just could not get that short edge to look like yours :-( 
But never mind. Really looking forward to your new pattern.

By the way.. For any ladies who asked about the pattern I Just used the Grace pattern, but did the two fronts the same and did increase the under arm by the 3 sts.
Not sure yet what it will look like on. Hope to see granddaughter later to try.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone has beaten you to putting up the pattern: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251241-1.html

She has it in her Etsy shop.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Someone has beaten you to putting up the pattern: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251241-1.html
> 
> She has it in her Etsy shop.


Thanks Hilary ~ it's ok .....Jill is my friend and has done different designs to mine ;-) 
She was quicker at writing her pattern than me lol xx


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks Hilary ~ it's ok .....Jill is my friend and has done different designs to mine ;-)
> She was quicker at writing her pattern than me lol xx


There is a little difference, her back has no pattern and the front too is little different. I have to put two pictures beside one another to compare. Miss Molly I am still looking forward to yours.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

yona said:


> Beautiful. Add me to your list of the green vest and pants knitting pattern.


If there is a list! Yes, I would love to be on it as well!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Really Beautiful! the design is unique & lovely! Love the color! Thanks!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I prefer yours to the Gracie. Far more practical. I wasn't going to do the Gracie but wouldn't mind a go at this one !!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> I think I prefer yours to the Gracie. Far more practical. I wasn't going to do the Gracie but wouldn't mind a go at this one !!


Nice for a smaller baby, who does not move about much.. It really did not work on my 2 year old granddaughter.. Mind you I could not get it to look the same as miss Molly's still not sure what I did wrong


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi miss Molly.
> Tried another of these from scratch ... Just to see what it looks like. Did not see granddaughter today but will hopefully try it on her tomorrow. It is a pretty lavender colour


Absolutely beautiful, hope you will be selling pattern soon.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

bunnysbaby said:


> Absolutely beautiful, hope you will be selling pattern soon.


Hi. No pattern to sell. I used the Gracie pattern and just made 2 long fronts with out adding the frill as you can see. And placed some buttons to keep it together. Hope this is understandable ?
I am still not sure what it will look like on as granddaughter went out with family today.... Hopefully see her tomorrow to try it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

What makes "Turkish" knitting? Is this a childs top? Love the color and would like one for myself.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes it is a childs top (vest). Depending on yarn and needles used determines the size. It is not a sweater. More of a fun summery top to wear with shorts.
And it isn't Turkish knitting. The original pattern that was found and started this Gracie craze, was written in Turkish.
And our wonderful Miss Molly and some other KPers have worked very hard to create a written pattern for the top.
There are several threads on KP concerning Gracie. If you want to see how it came to be you can read them.
The little top is just darling and so delicate.
I am almost finished with mine.
THANKS TO ALL THE KPer's who worked on this pattern.


poverbaugh said:


> What makes "Turkish" knitting? Is this a childs top? Love the color and would like one for myself.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I am presently really confused! Is there going to be a forth-coming pattern for this lovely vest, or are we on our own to somehow adapt the Gracie Pattern to our own needs? Is it necessary to get on a list to get the pattern, if it is forth-coming? Put me there, if this is the case. Must I PM to get it, then, or not, because it will be posted on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here it is.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html



mthrift said:


> I am presently really confused! Is there going to be a forth-coming pattern for this lovely vest, or are we on our own to somehow adapt the Gracie Pattern to our own needs? Is it necessary to get on a list to get the pattern, if it is forth-coming? Put me there, if this is the case. Must I PM to get it, then, or not, because it will be posted on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrift said:


> I am presently really confused! Is there going to be a forth-coming pattern for this lovely vest, or are we on our own to somehow adapt the Gracie Pattern to our own needs? Is it necessary to get on a list to get the pattern, if it is forth-coming? Put me there, if this is the case. Must I PM to get it, then, or not, because it will be posted on this thread. Thanks.


Hi. A lot of us are waiting (patiently) for the pattern on page 1 of this post. Miss Molly has written it and it might be ready this week end :-D


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Here it is.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html


Thanks! Is there a pattern for the green vest? Or, is that in progress. Thanks for this help!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. A lot of us are waiting (patiently) for the pattern on page 1 of this post. Miss Molly has written it and it might be ready this week end :-D


OK, thanks! Now it all makes sense. Not confused anymore! Thank You.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

mthrift said:


> OK, thanks! Now it all makes sense. Not confused anymore! Thank You.


Good. It is easy to get confused as there are a few different posts. I think I did not help by putting my version of the Gracie one on here for Miss Molly to see, I should have put it somewhere else I think.... As this is really for the turquoise one which is the new one..


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Good. It is easy to get confused as there are a few different posts. I think I did not help by putting my version of the Gracie one on here for Miss Molly to see, I should have put it somewhere else I think.... As this is really for the turquoise one which is the new one..


Not to worry! I think that: when a thread gets long over many days & is really "loved by many"..... it gets more complicated! Lots, & lots of "joyous" input! I just ask!  Thanks for your response. I am not confused anymore! Lovely, lovely creative work! <3


----------



## smutsmoney (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome pattern. Looking forward for the pattern.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250146-1.html



smutsmoney said:


> Awesome pattern. Looking forward for the pattern.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

missmolly said:


> After seeing some beautiful Turkish top/vest designs on the internet we have all been searching for patterns.
> I have contacted 2 of the sellers on Etsy to ask for the pattern details and was told by both that there is no pattern.........................well there soon will be :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is my very first attempt at writing a pattern
> ...


love it , also have you checked your PM's lately?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies I'm just catching up with this now as haven't been online for a couple of days.
I was hoping to have the pattern ready for the weekend but it will be a couple of days more now....sorry ;-) 
As soon as it's done I'll let you all know :thumbup:


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you. We are waiting with patience. Meanwhile we practice gracie top


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Hi Ladies I'm just catching up with this now as haven't been online for a couple of days.
> I was hoping to have the pattern ready for the weekend but it will be a couple of days more now....sorry ;-)
> As soon as it's done I'll let you all know :thumbup:


No worries! We are all blessed & grateful that you are writing it down for us! Take your time! Take what you need! Thanks for your gift to us!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Hi Ladies I'm just catching up with this now as haven't been online for a couple of days.
> I was hoping to have the pattern ready for the weekend but it will be a couple of days more now....sorry ;-)
> As soon as it's done I'll let you all know :thumbup:


Thank you, just grateful you're taking time out to write the pattern. Awaiting patiently.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome job! My favorite color too!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

The outfit is all finished ~ the pattern is just being tested so hopefully will be available monday/tuesday ;-) :-D


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> The outfit is all finished ~ the pattern is just being tested so hopefully will be available monday/tuesday ;-) :-D


That's great news. Well done


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your work and efforts


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

missmolly said:


> The outfit is all finished ~ the pattern is just being tested so hopefully will be available monday/tuesday ;-) :-D


Thanks for being so diligent & conscientious. It is really noticed & appreciated.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

missmolly said:


> The outfit is all finished ~ the pattern is just being tested so hopefully will be available monday/tuesday ;-) :-D


Looking forward to the pattern! Thank You


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

am looking forward to see the pattern. thanks so much


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

yoohoo ~ the pattern is now all finished and is for sale in the Designer Pattern Section of KP :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

missmolly said:


> yoohoo ~ the pattern is now all finished and is for sale in the Designer Pattern Section of KP :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just bought it - thank you so much! There were 2 downloads- are they different?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Just bought it - thank you so much! There were 2 downloads- are they different?


Thank you 
ooh no there should only be one. I'll go and have a look ;-)


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Both downloads are identical- maybe it was me?? 
regardless- the pattern is totally adorable!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I checked but only 1 is showing for me. Yes they will be identical as I only have the 1 design ( at the moment lol ) 
I hope you enjoy knitting it.
Thank you to everybody who has bought it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done missmolly and what a lovely pattern it is to. Love it.  


Pam


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Pam :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job missmolly, U did it!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Hajra


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job MissMolly. just bought pattern thank you for your hard work. Glanced through it are the sides not joined ?
Thanks again
Caroline


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I just knew I'd miss something off.
You're very observant ......I just joined the edges in parts of the crocheting, stillkeeping it looking like a holey edge if that makes sense ;-)

Thank you for buying the pattern ~ I hope you enjoy knitting it :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald-girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Just bought it! Will knit it soon. :thumbup:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

What a great job for a first attempt! Good for you.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Really lovely pattern, Tracy, even though it is something new for you, it is still up there with your usual beautiful work! I doubt if I will ever be able to knit something like this, but that does not stop me from admiring first class work! Well done!!!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

It's so pretty! Great Job!


----------

